# this month's



## eugene.n

Witam,


How to say in Polish : "This month's (newsletter) edition" 

Dzięki


----------



## LilianaB

Miesięczne wydanie.


----------



## dreamlike

I think I'd be more likely to use _Comiesięczne wydanie _or, if I wanted to be precise, _Wydanie lipiec/sierpień_, for instance (you can replace "lipiec/sierpień" with any given month's name)


----------



## LilianaB

A monthly magazine is called miesięcznik.


----------



## majlo

I think it should be "This month edition" but without any context whatsoever it's hard to say.

We have an expression with the word "year" (tegoroczny). I don't think it works with "month". That being said, I would probably choose something among those lines: "Wydanie w tym miesiącu" or I'd use Dreamlike's second suggestion altering it a little bit, "Wydanie lipcowe".


----------



## eugene.n

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dreamlike

majlo said:


> We have an expression with the word "year" (tegoroczny). I don't think it works with "month".



It does not, but I think the same idea is conveyed by "Comiesięczny", although it means a slightly different thing. Interestingly, there is a word "zeszłomiesięczny", but there is no such word as "tegomiesięczny". And no wonder, it sounds odd.


----------



## LilianaB

It is miesięczny. This is the most common, regular word to express this. What do you call a magazine that is issued every month? http://www.modaiwiedza.com.pl/sklep/produkt.php?id=944


----------



## dreamlike

A magazine that is issued every month is "miesięcznik", as you have rightly pointed out. I wouldn't use "Miesięczne", but go with "Comiesięczne" instead. Or, better still, I would've used the name of the month.

_W lipcowym wydaniu naszego czasopisma... blablabla.

Wydanie lipiec/sierpień
Wydanie lipcowe_


----------



## LilianaB

Well, the magazines use miesięczne.


----------



## dreamlike

"z 18 miesięcznym wyprzedzeniem" means "at 18 months' notice" or "18 months ahead of time/in advance", and it doesn't mean they would use "miesięczne" to convey "This month's edition".... The adjective "miesięczny", as any other adjective, can be used in different contexts and can express different things.


----------



## LilianaB

If I cannot convince you, maybe Wikipedia will. http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD-Action 

Wydanie roczne, miesięczne, wiosenne, letnie, itp.


----------



## dreamlike

What's there to convince me? The word "miesięczne" (you can search for any word in your browser, use the combination Ctrl+F and type "miesięczne") has not even been used in the article, but they did use the word "comiesięczne". 




> comiesięczne wydawanie wersji DVD równolegle z wersją CD


----------



## dreamlike

Liliana, the whole problem stems from the fact that neither "wydanie roczne" nor "wydanie miesięczne" (or "comiesięczne", for that matter) imply that one's dealing with some particular year or month, as it is the case with _"*This* month's edition". 
_
In which case, I think it's better to use "wydanie lipcowe", for instance, and that seems to be the convetion Polish magazines follow.


----------



## LilianaB

Dreamlike. I don't want to argue. I am almost convinced about what I said, but let's wait for more opinions of people who live in Poland. Yes, you might be right in fact. The OP used "this months", not "monthly". I was thinking about "monthly", for some reason. This month's would be better as "lipcowe". Otherwise perhaps -- "mięsieczne lipcowe wydanie", maybe?


----------



## dreamlike

There's nothing to argue about  Yes, "miesięczne wydanie lipcowe" sounds a way better, but what they write at the top of every issue is simply the date of the issue. Viva magazine -_ nr-5 (393), 1 Marca 2012. _


----------



## majlo

Liliana, you're simply mistaken. "Miesięczne" has almost nothing to do with "This month's edition"!


----------



## LilianaB

http://www.nbp.pl/home.aspx?f=/publikacje/publikacje_ecb/index.html


----------



## Jakub Groncki

In this meaning "miesięczny" is equal to "comiesięczny". It has nothing to do with phrase "this month's" since files on this site are ordered yearly, month by month.


----------



## LilianaB

Could you explain what you mean, Jakub, please. Eugene wanted a phrase for _this month's newsletter edition_. "Miesięczne wydanie biuletynu -- lipiec, 2012", would it be correct. If not, why would you think it is not? What is the best word for "newsletter" in Polish?

http://www.nlpwusa.com/index.php/component/acymailing/archive/listid-4-miesiczny-newsletter


----------



## Jakub Groncki

There is no adjective in Polish that corresponds to English phrase "this month's" and one can't just use "miesięczny" or "comiesięczny" since meaning of those adjectives does not reflect the meaning of the phrase "this month's". It can't be explained clearer. "Miesięczny" or "comiesięczny" indicates that magazine is continuously published every month. Eugene's "this month's" can be replaced with "current". So we have "current edition" and therefore the solution: "this month's" and "current" are interchangeable in this context and one cannot say "miesięczny"(comiesięczny, wydawany co miesiąc) when bearing in mind "bieżący"(wydany w TYM miesiącu). Hope it's clear now.

Regards!


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. So how would you translate Eugene's phrase?


----------



## Jakub Groncki

Bieżące wydanie (biuletynu).


----------



## LilianaB

"Bieżące" could also mean this week's, this year's, etc., couldn't it? Is "biuletyn" the best translation of newsletter in Polish, because I had doubts about it myself; the only other word that would come to my mind was "newsletter" itself -- as a borrowing.


----------



## Jakub Groncki

If we know the context there is nothing wrong with the word "bieżące" and certainly we know it. You're right, "biuletyn" is the best translation, however, "newsletter" is more common.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. I really think more context is needed, how exactly the phrase is to be used in a sentence.


----------



## romodomo

this month's edition- wydanie z tego miesiąca,  monthly edition- comiesięczna edycja. As far as I know, the word ''newsletter'' is being incorporated into Polish as it is in English- newsletter. It even gets the Polish ending in Plural. You can check it up in Wikipedia.


----------

